# I need some prayers



## Herb G. (Jan 20, 2020)

Due to some recent problems I am going thru, I need some prayers from anyone who cares to send some my way. I don't want to get into all the details, but there are a few members here who know what I am going thru.
Kind thoughts will be greatly appreciated as well.

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2020)

All my best Herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers sent your way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2020)

prayers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 20, 2020)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 20, 2020)

Prayers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 20, 2020)

Peace and Strength to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 20, 2020)

I hope things work out for you. Thoughts and prayers to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 20, 2020)

Praying for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 20, 2020)

Praying for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> Due to some recent problems I am going thru, I need some prayers from anyone who cares to send some my way. I don't want to get into all the details, but there are a few members here who know what I am going thru.
> Kind thoughts will be greatly appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I will had to my pray list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 20, 2020)

Herb, so sorry to hear things aren’t well. Prayers to you and your family and know God is with all of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 20, 2020)

Praying for you Herb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 20, 2020)

May the Blessings of the Lord be on you and with your family!!

Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 22, 2020)

Absolutely - On it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 22, 2020)

@Herb G. , prayers brother. He has you. Take a deep breath (or a shallow one) and try to rest in His grace....He has us. Hard to feel it sometimes, but He has us!!!!! Use us to put a smile on your face and enjoy the comradery as a distraction in a good way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2020)

Done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for the prayers so far. Please keep them coming.
I appreciate it a lot guys.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 24, 2020)

Prayers headed your way Herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 24, 2020)

Prayers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironwood man (Jan 24, 2020)

Prayers from Colorado. God bless.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jan 25, 2020)

All our love and prayers for you and family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jan 25, 2020)

@woodman6415 

How are you doing and so glad to see you back on line.....


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 25, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> @woodman6415
> 
> How are you doing and so glad to see you back on line.....


I’m doing good ... got doctor release to start doing PT this week .... get me out of this wheelchair...I’m ready

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2020)

That's great news! I know you're ready to get up and going. Wish ya the best my friend.


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 11, 2020)

Many thanks to you guys who prayed for me.
I can still use some more.
Who doesn't need more prayer?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 11, 2020)

I hope things are getting better for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 11, 2020)

You and yours are prayed for by me and mine....!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 25, 2020)

I want to thank the guys who reached out to me & helped me along the long, lonely path I'm now on.
I won't go into details, but I've never had anything like this happen to me before & I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. 
It is affecting my health, but with the help of members here, I am slowly trying to turn it around.

I'm not a Bible thumper by any means, but with the help of my friends here, reading the Bible every day,
and watching Joel Osteen on TV, it is beginning to look like the Sun will rise again in my life.
I am going to see a lawyer this Friday to get the ball rolling with this crap going on in my life.
*If anyone wants to know the details, feel free to PM me. I would appreciate the human interaction to be honest with you.*

It's been 6 & 1/2 weeks since this stuff started, and I hope I come out alright on the other side, to be brutally honest.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2020)

Brother Herb, you WILL come out on the other side! You may be a little scarred and beat up, but you will be stronger. Remember when you don't know which way to go, HE will lead you if you allow him to. Prayers to you my friend! Stay strong. It will get better!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 25, 2020)

Best of luck and many prayers for you my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

